# surf rods vs carp rods.



## Tornichio

I have been doing alot of traveling lately. I was in pennsylvania and decided to stop by the cabelas in hamburg. I was hoping to check out a predator rod, but had no luck. Everything that they had was surf rods. I was surprised that they had so many being that I was in the blue mountains. I could not find the predator rods, but checked out the surf rods. I almost bought a tica graphite rod. It felt really good. very light and strong feeling but seemed to be much lighter than my current catfishing poles. I decided to wait. It was 9ft long. The longer rods seemed to heavy. Does anyone have any ideas of which rods are better. Should I buy a carp specific rod or surf rod. I like the fox rod that is for method feeders. I think it is 3 1/2lb test curve. I have not held the rod in my hands though. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
marc


----------



## Tornichio

I was going to stop by the cabelas in west virginia, but the last time I was there they did not have any of the predator rods. I almost bought 1 in michigan at the cabelas up there a couple of years ago, but it seemed was too light.


----------



## radaarphl

Marc, I owned a Cabelas Predator, It's a good rod, but I sold it at the CCC last year. I've also seen and handled the Fox method feeder. It's a nice stout rod for primarly casting pack baits and method balls. I recently purchased a Fox warrior XT, 2.75tc from Wacker Baits for my grandson. I've used it and it's a very good all around carp rod. For the money $100, I would recommend it before buying the Predator or the Fox Method rod. I think for your total carp enjoyment the Fox Warrior XT is the way to go. You can also get the Warrior XT in 3.00tc if your want a rod that will cast heavier baits.


----------



## GMR_Guy

I use the 2.25 lb test curve Predators and like them a lot. However, likeany rod, they have their good points and bad points. I frequently use a 3 oz bolt rig and these rods allow me to cast the weight with little effort to about 90 yards (I could probably cast further but am cautious about loading them up too heavy). The rods are too light to be casting any big method balls, so that is where I think a rod with a heavier test curve would be better. The Predators are fine for battling big fish. Even though the biggest carp I've caught is only 21 lbs, the rod was never close to being put at its limits. Last year at a CAG event, the ATC, the largest carp, a 45 lber, was caught on a Predator rod.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I had a Predator Rod a few years ago. I used it for about a month and it snaped at the furrel (sp?) where the 2 pieces come together. Ever since then I have been turned off to them. I would definately recommend the Warrior rods. My uncle uses one and I have been able to play with it and its pretty nice for the money. When fishing skinnier waters I use a fenwick 9' surf rod. It is very similar to the tica 9' and it works excellent. Enought back bone to land fish well into the 20 lb ranger and higher but light enough to detect soft bites. You can go either way and I feel both would work for you. Keep an eye out on the CAG board where they sell stuff because nice carp rods often go for really good prices.

Jake


----------



## PAYARA

There are many surf rods out there that are 12ft and
are forgiving enough to use for carp fishing.i have 2 of
the old Daiwa Sealine X 12' surf rods( the new design is
the same blank just diff. color )that are about a 4 1/2 lb TC
but they are suprisingly forgiving in the tip and i would
recommend these rods too anyone in the market for a
budget long range rod,these guys will do 160yds+ with 4oz
and bait.there also used by a very respected CAG angler
by the name of Scott Osmond

another rod with simmilar action and capabilities by Daiwa
is the 12' Emblem surf and jetty rod,its capable of massive 
casts but its as forgiving as the Sealine X iam told.

another rod that sounds awsome is the 12' Shakespeare
Ugly Stik Custom,its a surf rod but is really forgiving compared
with the others that i mentioned.it flexes in the whole top 2/3erds
of the rod.and has a rating like a 3-3.5lb tc carp rod.(lines 8-20lb,
1-5 oz casting weight.)iam tempted to buy a set.they are gaining 
some popularity with the long range catfish anglers.

a note about the rods listed..all have slim, dark blanks,are light weight,
have at least 7 large fuji guides,all fuji fittings,good duplon or cork
tape grips,ect and excelent prices.

these rods won't be as nice to play fish on as a 2 3/4lb rod,but
won't be much different that the 4.5-5.5lb cannons that all
the big wheel,UK and Euro anglers use while lump hunting in
Romainia,France or South Africa.

also the Fox Methodmaster mentioned is a fine rod,i have used a set
for going on 4 yrs now.however its no longer being made


----------

